# Genealogy - Find a Grave



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Just curious if anyone else was interested in genealogy? I had been working on my family tree a couple of years back, but after my grandma's memorial I got re-inspired to pull it back out.

So far the neatest thing I've found in my research is a site called Find a Grave. It started out as a site for famous graves but has turned into a research and memorial site. You can list your ancestor's burials and then request a photo. A volunteer in the area of the cemetery then goes and takes a picture and posts it to the site. I got my first request last weekend and went to the cemetery down the road to take a picture. So I was able to wander around a cemetery and take pictures (which I've been known to do anyway) and at the same time I helped someone get a picture of their grandma's final resting place.

It's also a great source of tombstone ideas. www.findagrave.com


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That sounds pretty cool.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

That is cool! And a natural for haunter-genealogists! Thanks!


----------



## ghost (Aug 30, 2007)

I've been a member there for a few years now. My only complaint is that there is some mistakes in listings and names of cemeteries and has been impossible to get anyone to change the info. For example, they have Charles Eastman listed as buried in Sioux Falls Cemetery. There is no cemetery by that name and Charles Eastman probably died in Canada, unlikely that he is buried in SD. 

I agree there is a wealth of info there, just try to verify it with other sources so you dont end up on a wild goose chase!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I checked it out, only so far as to look at tombstones/cemeteries, I will check it out more, thank you for posting this!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's cool, but my family has it's own cemtary up in Mason county texas...all the people on my mom's side are buried there except for my late uncle. he died at 10 years old and someone goofed up and never set up a plot for him...he's buried at another cemetary, but i have visited his grave before and left flowers there...i need to go back some time.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

As my Family's Historian, Story Teller and Records Keeper, the Family Entrusts me with thier Records and I find that to be an Invaluable Tool to find those that I am unable to go on my own to find.


----------



## Manic Graver (Oct 25, 2009)

*Find A Grave Marker*

You also might want to check Find A Grave Marker out. The address is Find A Grave Marker, they have lots of pictures of markers on their site for ideas. They are also looking for field photographers, they give you a lifetime subscription and free advertising on the cemetery page for anyone who donates a completed cemetery. I have been a member for about a month now and take photos of cemeteries in east TN.. HAPPY HALLOWEEN YA'LL


----------

